# Wyndham and RCI



## muskitties (Jun 10, 2009)

I've recently attempted trading in RCI.  At the advice of an RCI counselor, I deposited 70,000 FSP points for a red studio week in RCI, and started an ongoing search for a two bedroom unit for a week next summer at Wyndham's Oceanside resort in southern California.  The RCI counselor sounded pretty confident that while it may take some time, I would eventually pull this trade.  But since I'm still new at trading in RCI, I have the following questions:

1.  How long does an ongoing search usually take?  At what point should you give up and try something else?

2.  Are the RCI counselors honest and accurate in representing how many FSP points it takes to pull a trade?  

3.  If you are trying to trade for another Wyndham timeshare, does it ever make sense to deposit anything higher than 70,000 FSP points?  Is your trading power meaningfully higher if you deposit anything more?

4.  Instead of depositing 70,000 FSP points and requesting an ongoing search, am I better off depositing the same amount of points and asking for a visable search?

5.  In my only previous RCI deposit, I was able to get a week in a two bed room unit next January in Wyndham's South Shore resort in South Lake Tahoe.  Was I just lucky?  Can a mere 28,000 FSP points pull other 2 bedroom units at other Wyndham resorts?  If "yes," then why don't more Whyndham owners trade through RCI for Wyndham resorts?  It seems like a great deal for having to only pay RCI's $164.00 exchange fee.  

All advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm far from a Wyndham points expert when it comes to RCI exchanging, but I can take a first stab at your questions, especially since some have more to do with RCI than Wyndham.

1.  Who knows how long it may take . . . it is supply and demand. I would wait as long as I could do so, without it ruining my plans, especially if buying airline tickets is involved.

2.  No RCI vacation counselors are not a very reliable source for accurate info. Some put them "just above" timeshare sales people for their level of knowledge and/or honesty.

3.  Can't really comment to the tradeability of whatever they gave you for your 70k points.  I do not buy into "more points" makes it a better trade, however.

4.  I am not experienced enough to know how visible vs invisibles trade.

5.  Yes a mere 28k point week can pull great deals . . . including 2BR's in Hawaii.  Timing has to be just right in terms of bulk space banks and it might not happen these days as often as it used to, but I can attest to my 77k valued fixed week (1BR Kingsgate) will regularly get 2BR in Kona.  We are there later this summer in a 2BR at KHV and I'm taking my sisters back to another Wyndham 2BR on the Big Island next April over spring break.

Many Wyndham owners do use the "internal trade" preference  (Wyndham to Wyndham) within RCI.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 11, 2009)

muskitties said:


> 1.  How long does an ongoing search usually take?  At what point should you give up and try something else?


 
It depends on when the place you search makes deposit.  Some owner deposit at the last min.  So I have see deposit show up from 2 years to 14 days.  But if you deposit Wyndham points, and it is 6 month to the trip day, unless you are waiting for the last last min (14 days) deal, you can assume it is not going to happen.



muskitties said:


> 2.  Are the RCI counselors honest and accurate in representing how many FSP points it takes to pull a trade?



Some are based on pass experience and are very much on the ball park, some are based on pure guess.  I will not really depend on them since their theory may be changed if RCI makes their weekly maintainance and decide to fix some trading power.



muskitties said:


> 3.  If you are trying to trade for another Wyndham timeshare, does it ever make sense to deposit anything higher than 70,000 FSP points?  Is your trading power meaningfully higher if you deposit anything more?


RCI season is much strong than points.   In other word 77k is worse than 70k.  So your next level is 105k. In most of the cases, it makes no noticable difference.  For 50% difference in point, I don't think it worth.



muskitties said:


> 4.  Instead of depositing 70,000 FSP points and requesting an ongoing search, am I better off depositing the same amount of points and asking for a visable search?


No.  But at this moment, you can use on-line search yourself.  And best of all, in the last min 45 days or within, on-line search is more powerful since you can see the inventories.



muskitties said:


> 5.  In my only previous RCI deposit, I was able to get a week in a two bed room unit next January in Wyndham's South Shore resort in South Lake Tahoe.  Was I just lucky?  Can a mere 28,000 FSP points pull other 2 bedroom units at other Wyndham resorts?  If "yes," then why don't more Whyndham owners trade through RCI for Wyndham resorts?  It seems like a great deal for having to only pay RCI's $164.00 exchange fee.



South Lake Tahoe is pure luck.  RCI exchange a lot of time supply side is controlled by developer.  They can use it as sale tools, as way to change your traveling habits.  

However, if you just looking at all the Wyndham deposit, than 28k does provide you a lot of similar opportunities.

The demand side is control by you, and if most of Wyndham owner deposit 28k, than in the end, you will eventually end have to pay 70k even if you are looking for Wyndham properties, and they are making bulk deposit.

For now, just enjoy the opportunities it presents itself.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 11, 2009)

muskitties said:


> I deposited 70,000 FSP points for a red studio week in RCI, and started an ongoing search for a two bedroom unit for a week next summer at Wyndham's Oceanside resort in southern California.


This is a TOUGH trade - southern Cal on the beach in the summer!  I don't recall ever seeing that Wyndham deposited this with RCI.  They rarely, if ever, deposit the most prime weeks (like this or New Year's ski, etc.) with RCI.    Too many owners will want to book it with their points directly through Wyndham.



muskitties said:


> 1.  How long does an ongoing search usually take?  At what point should you give up and try something else?


Snagging a bulk spacebanking for an upgrade with 28-105K back into a Wyndham, I'd watch the Sightings for Wyndham bulk spacebankings, usually ~8 months out, give or take.  But have a back-up plan that you can live with for a tough trade like this.



muskitties said:


> 3.  If you are trying to trade for another Wyndham timeshare, does it ever make sense to deposit anything higher than 70,000 FSP points?


My understanding is that the very small boost in trade power between 70K and 105K may matter when searching for non-Wyndham properties, but not when searching for another Wyndham.  If you're seeking higher seasons or shoulder season at a fairly popular resort, go with 70K.  If more offseason at a popular resort, try 42K.  Offseason at average resorts, 28K will do it!



muskitties said:


> 4.  Instead of depositing 70,000 FSP points and requesting an ongoing search, am I better off depositing the same amount of points and asking for a visable search?


No.  For every strong trade week given as visible, dozens of dog traders are given, IMO.  Maybe those receiving dog traders are more vocal due to disappointment but it's rare to read of anyone getting a strong trade week as a visible week.  Rumor has it that we'll be able to search online with all generic deposits at RCI sometime this summer.  With all that's happening over there, who knows?



muskitties said:


> 5.  In my only previous RCI deposit, I was able to get a week in a two bed room unit next January in Wyndham's South Shore resort in South Lake Tahoe.  Was I just lucky?


Resorts which are in active sales are more likely to have larger bulk spacebanking deposits, especially in offseason or during a slower economy.  So yes, IMO, you benefited from a conveniently helpful situation for that trade.



Jya-Ning said:


> But at this moment, you can use on-line search yourself.


What does this mean?  Have you been able to look online at RCI and search using generic points deposits???


----------



## e.bram (Jun 11, 2009)

If tou want beach week in the summer(prime red) you pretty much have to buy beach week in the summer. Why sould an owner deposit it when he can use or rent the prime red week?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 11, 2009)

e.bram said:


> If tou want beach week in the summer(prime red) you pretty much have to buy beach week in the summer. Why sould an owner deposit it when he can use or rent the prime red week?



And even then you aren't guaranteed.  I own in Myrtle Beach and tried to use my ARP this week for July 4th weekend in a 1BR and couldn't get it


----------



## e.bram (Jun 11, 2009)

That points out the problem with the point(or float week)system. Fixed weeks sre the way to go.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lake Tahoe winter is not a difficult trade thru RCI, and the Wyndham is on the lake and not "convenient" for skiing compared to the rest of the resorts in the area, so I am not surprised at a 2 bedroom in january.

I own a fixed week summer So Cal beach - and I deposit into RCI - it is my tiger trader - Vail, Aspen,  3 bedroom Val Chatelle for Jan skiing, jackson hole,  Carribean, etc, etc.  but not too many do that.......

70k vs 105k USED TO not make a difference,  however with the great June 1 RCI upgrade,  i am seeing differences in what used to be equiv.  weeks...so I would search first and see what you can get for 70k and then check out 105k.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 12, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> What does this mean?  Have you been able to look online at RCI and search using generic points deposits???



The OP was asking if it is better to ask for visible week.  Since it is random assigned, so I don't think it is better.  But At this moment, it can allow the OP to do search.  Which is better than generic

Jya-Ning


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Fixed weeks are good only in areas with limited periods of demand*



e.bram said:


> That points out the problem with the point(or float week)system. Fixed weeks sre the way to go.



Only in extremely seasonal areas OR in a system that doesn't have much desirable inventory. There is no problem getting whatever size unit, at whatever time at virtually any resort in a good float based multiresort system (or at a well run flaot resort) if you plan ahead reasonably. 8-10 months is usually plenty. Since owning a fixed week means you have to plan years in advance (each use will be on a specific week that you can't change for as long as you own it) the need to plan only 8-10 months in advance is minor by comparison.    

The complaints that people can't plan a few months ahead for travel ring very false as even hotel rooms require that much planning if you want to stay in the high demand times.  Plus trying to get air fare if required gets tough and expensive if you wait until the last minute. It's a red herring.


----------



## waldvogelmj (Jun 14, 2009)

That seems like a good trick if you can make a low value Wynhdam points deposit into RCI and get back a week that is worth far more points than you deposit.  This really works?


----------



## mshatty (Jun 14, 2009)

waldvogelmj said:


> That seems like a good trick if you can make a low value Wynhdam points deposit into RCI and get back a week that is worth far more points than you deposit.  This really works?



Yes it really works.  However, you have to learn when and how to do this to be successful. Kinda of a calculus of Wyndham points.  Watching and learning the timing of bulk deposits of resorts, not just Wyndham resorts, is the key.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

waldvogelmj said:


> That seems like a good trick if you can make a low value Wynhdam points deposit into RCI and get back a week that is worth far more points than you deposit. This really works?


 
Just to clarify... Wyndham points are different than RCI points. Yes, 28K Wyndham points can be deposited in RCI, but it's for a very low-valued week. It will pull in late inventory however, and that makes it kind of nice. 

But, the main thing is that it is very hard to compare points in two different systems. It would be like comparing Wyndham points to Worldmark points - it just can't be done without a lot of thought and the points are definitely not equal. Each system can determine the amount of points required to pull a red 2BR week. And they each have different amounts.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jun 14, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> And even then you aren't guaranteed.  I own in Myrtle Beach and tried to use my ARP this week for July 4th weekend in a 1BR and couldn't get it



I wonder if it is because Westwinds has so many fixed weeks?

I got mine at Seawatch with no problem for the same week.

Ann


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 14, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> I wonder if it is because Westwinds has so many fixed weeks?
> 
> I got mine at Seawatch with no problem for the same week.
> 
> Ann



Well they could get us in for Thursday through Saturday . . . or Sunday through Tuesday (3 nights either one).  But to get Friday through Sunday or Saturday through Monday . . . "no way" they said, no availability.  I guess I still don't get how they do their nights when using points.


----------



## muskitties (Jun 14, 2009)

How do you find out that Wyndham is about to, or has already done, a bulk deposit into RCI?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 14, 2009)

> This really works?


It certainly can---but, only for things that actually get deposited.  Wyndham tries not to deposit things that are going to have significant owner demand.  This isn't always easy to predict, but you can get a good feel for it by watching the exchange opportunities posted here and elsewhere.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 14, 2009)

Every month or two, they do the next bulk spacebanking of a month or two's worth of check-in dates at their UDI resorts.  So do online searching for these Wyndham UDI resorts and you'll see some consistency in the dates of the last available check-ins through RCI.  Then search regularly to see when that last date moves and you're seeing a new bulk spacebanking of units.  If you don't have a deposit that's useful for online searching, just watch the Sightings forums to see these dates.  It's not hard.

To upgrade with lower points deposits, it's best to have your ongoing search request in with RCI _before_ the bulk spacebanking that includes your desired travel dates.  And remember, the most prime weeks are not usually included, so forget prime summer at Myrtle Beach with this kind of exchange.


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 15, 2009)

We call this going in the" back door".  It's a good way to move points from 1 year to another. It costs the $169 RCI fee which is  about the same as 38000 pts(MF equivalent)(varies depending on where you own)--so a 77k point trade is realy about 115k point equivalent--very similar to a 2 Br 154k  unit with a 35% VIP gold discount.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2009)

waldvogelmj said:


> That seems like a good trick if you can make a low value Wynhdam points deposit into RCI and get back a week that is worth far more points than you deposit.  This really works?



I turned a 28K deposit into a RCI exchange at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village in a 2 BR unit that would cost me 231K if I did it with Wyndham directly.  I'd say it really works.  

But don't expect it to happen for holiday and summer weeks that already have inventory that is in high demand.  Expect it at resorts that 1) have lots of inventory and 2) at resorts where Wyndham routinely deposits inventory into RCI and 3) it is for medium to low demand time.  

I use Wyndham direct and in advance (11 or 10th month out) for the hard to get stuff.  My brother is at Seawatch this very week.  It is not July 4th week, which I assume would be gone during ARP season, but on the first day of RARP season (11 months) I booked Seawatch for this june week.


----------



## lily28 (Jun 15, 2009)

what week did you get for wyndham kona Hawaii? Is it off season? did you get it during flex exchange or on-going request?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 15, 2009)

lily28 said:


> what week did you get for wyndham kona Hawaii? Is it off season? did you get it during flex exchange or on-going request?



You can put on-going search, or watch the sighting.

Check tug's sighting history.  It use to deposit a whole batch of weeks, so really depends on what you mean by off-season.  Used to be, when it was deposit, 28k can get it, then, it kind of hold for 2 or 3 days (let high point deposit get it), before 28k get a chance.

Not sure what will happen now RCI make some interest changes.  Look like it become hard to get in, maybe they will let the on-going search batch run first.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2009)

lily28 said:


> what week did you get for wyndham kona Hawaii? Is it off season? did you get it during flex exchange or on-going request?



I saw a bulk spacebanking and picked up the week I wanted.  I am going Labor Day week 2010, which will be our 15th Wedding anniversay, we got married it Hawaii, so we will be staying near where we got married.

There were other summer and fall weeks, but I did not want to travel those dates.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 16, 2009)

muskitties said:


> How do you find out that Wyndham is about to, or has already done, a bulk deposit into RCI?


Use your tiger trader deposited early in RCI to "shop" frequently for great exchange opportunities; also a tiger trader will easily pull up bulk space-bank deposits. Btw, some people on an offshoot t/s forum claim there are no longer bulk space-bankings. Maybe they don't put in enough effort to find them!


----------



## waldvogelmj (Jun 17, 2009)

What is a UDI resort?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 17, 2009)

UDI => undivided interest, a short way of saying Wyndham points resorts.  Some of the older Fairfield/Wyndham resorts had either fixed or floating weeks ownership where owners had to pay money to convert into a point membership, but that kept ARP for only their previously owned week.   Newer resorts are all UDI ownership, allowing Wyndham to make bulk deposits into RCI further out than 10 months (like 18 or 15 months out).


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you deposit a set amount of points for a "tiger" trader, or is it the luck of the deposit they give you?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 7, 2009)

slabeaume said:


> Can you deposit a set amount of points for a "tiger" trader, or is it the luck of the deposit they give you?



For visibles: No, yes.
For generics: No, no luck involved---you get the "average" of deposits at that level (which means "average" not "exceptional" trade power).

For a tiger in RCI, look elsewhere.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 8, 2009)

Re: tiger trader - at this point in time, there are no RCI "Tiger Traders" thru Wyndham.    The RED generics trade at the level below "Tiger".   Visible deposits are from Inventory that is available at 7-9 months outs.  Anything that would be a Tiger (Beachfrom summer, etc) are long gone by then.

Red generics are basically a good deal (with 28k making for a steal of a week),  but if you want DVC or MC, etc  you will need to belong to ParnersPlus (Pluspartners?) - and do it through the nightly stay program.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2009)

Or, add a better fixed week to your timeshare portfolio.  It's increasingly clear to me that no one ownership is good for every purpose.  "Tiger" is just one thing Wyndham isn't good for.  On the other hand, Wyndham can be very cost-effective for those mid-level trades, and less expensive than using most fixed weeks for the same purpose.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 8, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Or, add a better fixed week to your timeshare portfolio.  It's increasingly clear to me that no one ownership is good for every purpose.  "Tiger" is just one thing Wyndham isn't good for.  On the other hand, Wyndham can be very cost-effective for those mid-level trades, and less expensive than using most fixed weeks for the same purpose.



Would you consider Orange Lake Resort in Orlando a Tiger trader?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2009)

slabeaume said:


> Would you consider Orange Lake Resort in Orlando a Tiger trader?



I wouldn't, but RCI might.

The key features of a tiger trader is that (a) it is something lots of people want but (b) there aren't many deposits for that something.

Lots of people want to go to Orlando.  By most accounts, Orange Lake is a very nice Orlando resort, one of the better ones.  But, Orlando is lousy with timeshares, and Orange Lake is a huge place with lots of deposits year-round, and competes with other very nice resorts that also make deposits year round.  So, conventional wisdom says Orlando is not the place to go to find a tiger.  Conventional wisdom might well be wrong---the right holiday week, of the right section of Orange Lake, might well trade nicely.

My personal opinion is that trying to "buy a tiger" is literally like trying to catch a tiger by its tail.  In part, that's because conventional wisdom can be wrong, and in part because today's tiger can become tomorrow's also-ran.

Instead, consider adding something to your portfolio that (a) you could use yourself easily, (b) is expected to be a "hard exchange", and (c) is cheaper to own than to rent.  That way, you've got something you _can_ use yourself, that you _probably couldn't_ easily get by exchange, and that _may_ have value if you decide to deposit it for exchange or rent it out.

I've been tempted---more than once---to buy a week "somewhere" just for trading.  So far, I've managed to resist that temptation.  I do have weeks that I normally trade, but if tomorrow their trade value became negligible, I'd be perfectly content using them myself or renting them to family/friends at my cost.  They are all within an easy day's drive, at nice family vacation destinations, during peak season for the area, with reasonable (but not ridiculously low) fees.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 8, 2009)

OLCC - a tiger?  not in today's market. 

 I can easily get OLCC with my high weeks,  never have nedded the tiger to get.........I assuse that if a high gets it,  then it trades like a high - not a tiger.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  I was curious becasue an RCI agent tried to get me to deposit it and told me it would trade for anything I want.   You guys affirm what I was thinking.


----------



## 4mar (Jul 8, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm far from a Wyndham points expert when it comes to RCI exchanging, but I can take a first stab at your questions, especially since some have more to do with RCI than Wyndham.
> 
> 1.  Who knows how long it may take . . . it is supply and demand. I would wait as long as I could do so, without it ruining my plans, especially if buying airline tickets is involved.
> 
> ...




I sent you an email from IgoUgo regarding Polar Bears.   I need to meet relatives in Aruba at Divi Golf and want to take my Wyndam points (how many) and try to get it for 2010 August. Like the above posts...I must of talked with the same guy....."bank 70K and because your so early might be able to get."

Because we own at El Morro Mazatlan....I have to talk to a special Mexico/Wyndam/RCI number for just that property.  The gal didn't understand #4. So I didn't deposit.

Help!

 

marge


----------



## iuhram (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bonus Weeks For Wyndham Exchange Into Rci*

We bought a timeshare week at a Wyndham property 15 years ago. Big selling point was that this red week would exchange for two weeks annually through RCI. Until this year, this seemed to work well. We are now being told by RCI that the bonus week is no longer available for our exchange. What's the deal? How do we rectify this situation? Is there a copy of contract somewhere? I have the deed, but no contract. Help!


----------



## trinaqueen (Aug 6, 2009)

*28K Trade for a 3 bedroom*

 I just wanted to share that I just used 28K to book a 3 bedroom at Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach for Spring Break 2010 through RCI.  
I've booked really nice 1 and 2 bedrooms with 28K, but I think this is my best trade.


----------



## Joan-OH (Aug 6, 2009)

trinaqueen said:


> I just wanted to share that I just used 28K to book a 3 bedroom at Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach for Spring Break 2010 through RCI.
> I've booked really nice 1 and 2 bedrooms with 28K, but I think this is my best trade.



Wow!  That IS a great trade!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 6, 2009)

hram said:


> We bought a timeshare week at a Wyndham property 15 years ago. Big selling point was that this red week would exchange for two weeks annually through RCI. Until this year, this seemed to work well. We are now being told by RCI that the bonus week is no longer available for our exchange. What's the deal? How do we rectify this situation? Is there a copy of contract somewhere? I have the deed, but no contract. Help!



The bonus week is decided by RCI, it will not be guaranteed in your contract.    You can try other small exchange companies.  Some does give bonus week.  Or you can just use RCI last call.

Jya-Ning


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 6, 2009)

trinaqueen said:


> I just wanted to share that I just used 28K to book a 3 bedroom at Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach for Spring Break 2010 through RCI.
> I've booked really nice 1 and 2 bedrooms with 28K, but I think this is my best trade.



Way to go.  It is especially encouraging during this "summer of discontent" with RCI.


----------



## trinaqueen (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I'm going to put another 28K over there "just in case"


----------



## janej (Aug 7, 2009)

trinaqueen said:


> I just wanted to share that I just used 28K to book a 3 bedroom at Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach for Spring Break 2010 through RCI.
> I've booked really nice 1 and 2 bedrooms with 28K, but I think this is my best trade.



That is a great trade.  Did you get it online or through search request?  I thought you can only request studio for studio.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 8, 2009)

Interval limits an ongoing request by size of deposit.  RCI allows you to request anything, though if it is totally impossible, an experienced guide will tell you that.


----------



## trinaqueen (Aug 8, 2009)

I had to call in because it was through the RCI Wyndham department


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 8, 2009)

You had several things going for you:
A) Your deposit was not visible (a higher exchange value due to a earlier into RCI deposit - visibles generally are than less than 10 months?).
B) You exchanged back into a Wyndham resort - internal RCI preference.
C) If you are a Wyndham VIP, you are suppose to get an one unit size upgrade during nonPrime exchange weeks.

Plus, you might have gotten a friendly RCI representative.

Just be happy ...


----------

